# Great day in Schley County!



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2012)

Fine end to a great week!

This past Sunday, (November 4);  it was a cool, clear morning, a real pretty sunrise and a prediction for a steady from the N to NE wind.
I decided to set up just south of a big Red Oak that was dropping acorns and had good feed sign on the ground around the tree.
The best tree to climb was a medium sized hickory, with a trunk about as crooked as a politician, with a close to 10 degree lean.
I climbed about 18’ up the trunk, set my Summit treestand, and tied the top and bottom sections to the tree.

To my left was a fire road leading to a section of large thinned pines,  to my right a thick head of briars, pines and gum trees leading into a long draw.

About 7:45, I hear footsteps in the thick draw and saw enough deer parts thru the thick to determine the sounds were caused by at least 2 animals. The deer moved down the draw and out of ear shot.

Close to 8:00, I rattled the shed horns I had tied together on the end of my pull rope. I picked the horns about 6” off the ground, rattled them twice, and let them loudly drop back into the leaves.

At 8:10, (or real close to it), I heard another deer coming thru the thick on my right and headed straight toward my stand.
I turned in the stand, and could see the deer coming thru the briars. He veered to his left, and was coming up the hill on a course to pass behind me.
Turning as far to the right as possible, I raised my bow, grabbed the string and picked a hole the deer may come thru. By this point, I had turned so far my right shoulder was up against the tree.
I thought about changing sides of the tree, but with the direction the deer was walking, he would have been too far for a shot after he cleared the tree, so I stayed set.
As the deer neared the clear spot in the thick, I prepared to shoot him and put tension on the string.
I come to draw, (for me anyway), and he stops just behind a sapling. I hold draw for 5 seconds or so, then the deer takes one more step and is standing slightly quartering away.
I concentrate on the RC pocket and drop the string. The arrow is away, the flight looks perfect as it is heading exactly where I intend.

The deer reacts when the arrow is almost to him, and begins to spin away from me. The arrow catches the deer mid body, just less than halfway up. 
I hear a thud on impact, and the sound of the arrow hitting the far shoulder blade.
The deer spins and heads back up the trail he came in, running about half speed, taking the arrow with him. 
I can hear him running thru the leaves, then a stick break and some noises in the leaves. 
The noises could be the deer going down, or made by squirrels he scared on the way out.

Now is the time to replay the shot in my head, study and use my compass to mark the spots where I shot him, last saw, and last heard the deer.
I gave thanks to the Lord for this experience, and this day. While waiting, I was sure wishing Tomi had of been able to make the trip with me this weekend. 

75 minutes later, I quietly get down, and begin the trail. About 10 yards up the trial, the first blood; good sign!


Steady blood as I pick the trail thru the thick vines and briars.




Less than 100 yards up the trail, there he is. Man, I am happy, full of thanks and relieved! 

The shot was right at 22 yards, the arrow a 3555 with a 175 grain Magnus 1. The broadhead had punctured both lungs and I bet the deer did not live 2 minutes.
I love it when a plan comes together!



Too bad I could not text anybody at this point, because I have AT&T phone (non) service, and as Donnie Poole says, a city boy phone.
I took a few pictures, loaded the deer and headed to camp to share the good times with my good friends Donnie Poole and Dennis Rice, and to borrow Donnie’s phone to call Tomi.

He is a small 7 pointer, but what a trophy to me! He is the first deer with bone on his head I have killed using a Longbow.

He weighed about 120 pounds, and I figure he will give us enough meat for 11, maybe 12 Dutch Oven stews. I plan to Euro mount his skull and horns.
I gave the hide to a buddy of mine that fleshes and tans, Tomi will boil the feet and remove the hooves and dew claws to use for rattles,, and our dog will greatly enjoy the leg bones.

Good day all the way around, and this kill still leaves me eligible to kill and enter a deer in the Spike Contest!

Thanks for reading my story. Man, this stuff is great!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!! Great story too!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 5, 2012)

Glad to see that floating anchor is still working for ya Jeff. Good job, and yep four on one side means you are still in the trophy spike contest.
That riser looks kinda familiar...


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 5, 2012)

way to whack em Bro ....


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome Hunt, I'am proud for ya.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes sir!!  congrats  Jeff


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 5, 2012)

Good Deal!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 5, 2012)

Well done....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 5, 2012)

Way to go JEFF. Nice looking buck.mIKe


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome.  Good job brother


----------



## belle&bows (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes sir, way to get it done!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 5, 2012)

Way to go. Good shooting too.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank ya'll; I appreciate it very much.

Picture of the big ol hole that 1-1/2" wide Magnus made. If it had not stuck
in the far shoulder, I have no doubt it would have blown thru the deer.
Donnie and I were shooting Saturday afternoon, and I shot this arrow and head  25 times at least. 
Hit the edges with a chalked mill file, and it was sharp and ready to kill.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Glad to see that floating anchor is still working for ya Jeff. Good job, and yep four on one side means you are still in the trophy spike contest.
> That riser looks kinda familiar...



That riser is my 15" Sky TDX, with some Dryad Epic Limbs.
The Morrison Riser is still in the lab....


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 5, 2012)

Great buck and I loved the story.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 5, 2012)

Great Job !!!!!

That's MY Honey that did that!!


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 5, 2012)

Great job Jeff and a good shot.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 5, 2012)

Atta boy, Jeff! congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Nov 5, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!  Tremendous shot and a well told account.  Real happy for you my friend! That's a great deer.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats Jeff! Real happy for you on a fine deer.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 5, 2012)

That little area has been good to Jeff over the last few years. He got his first trad deer in spitting distance from there also. Congrat great  story  great shot  makes for a great day.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats and fine shooting im proud of you!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 5, 2012)

Good job jeff!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2012)

Really enjoyed the story, Jeff. Congratulations on a fine kill!


----------



## frankwright (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 5, 2012)

well done man! I'm proud for you.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 5, 2012)

Outstanding Jeff!!!  Great job on the story and pic's too! Couldn't have happened to a more deserving hunter. You have hunted hard and glad to see it pay off for you.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratulations, Jeff. Nice job!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats!! Nice deer and a good read.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 5, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> That riser is my 15" Sky TDX, with some Dryad Epic Limbs.
> The Morrison Riser is still in the lab....



I know, it's the one I'm hoping you are about ready to get rid of, seeing how you have kilt something with it.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 5, 2012)

Great Story. Congrats!!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 5, 2012)

Way to go Jeff!! That's getting it done.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 5, 2012)

Good deal, and great shot!


----------



## baldfish (Nov 6, 2012)

Way to Go Jeff proud for ya


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 6, 2012)

Great job buddy!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 6, 2012)

Way to go Jeff!!!


----------



## markland (Nov 6, 2012)

Good deal Jeff, congrats!  Still waiting to hear about Tomi's kill so how about going and waking her up so she can go hunting!!!  LOL


----------



## NavyDave (Nov 6, 2012)

Wtg!


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 7, 2012)

All right! Very nice buck, great job.


----------



## ddauler (Nov 7, 2012)

Great Story


----------



## John V. (Nov 7, 2012)

Well  done Jeff!


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 8, 2012)

That's the way to get it done. Hunting with friends is hard to beat!


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 8, 2012)

happy for you...


----------



## whossbows (Nov 8, 2012)

Good job


----------



## pine nut (Nov 10, 2012)

Good job Jeff I'm proud for you!  Tomi told me about it but I just got home to my puter.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bbb6765 (Nov 11, 2012)

Great story...nice buck!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 12, 2012)

A belated congratulations, and great shot!


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 14, 2012)

great shot great buck way to go jeff


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 14, 2012)

Great Job!!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Jeff!


----------

